# Reassessment of ACS Skills



## vernaf09 (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello guys...I am trying for skilled immigrant visa from India.

I had received ACS skill assessment 6 months ago, but IELTS kept me waiting till now to lodge visa application.

Just recently I found out that my ACS assessment was showing a period of 4 years 7 months for which I will get 5 points( 3 years expericne).

Now due to addition of 6 months gap my experience is more than 5 years and I am still with same employer( for which i will get 10 points and will make it easy on my application).

Now the question is DIAC will calculate and give points based on what exactly shown in assessment letter or will they calculate expericne based on dates(since I am still with same emploer)?

If I go ahead with reassessment with ACS, what is the best way to get it done quickly? Can I use the old documents in addition to 6 months? can I apply for a different designation than before or it should be the same?

and I am thinking of lodging my application before June to meet the deadline of changing rules: if I apply for reassessment i guess if it takes long time, can I submit the ACS reassessment document at later stages of visa processing? or all the documents needs to be in place while lodging the application it self?


One more doubt: my passport is going to expire in next 5 months. If I lodge my visa application with DIAc using present passport and renew my passport can I provide my new passport details to the DIAC later?

I am kind of confused state now how to proceed please advice.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hyperthread (Mar 20, 2012)

vernaf09 said:


> Hello guys...I am trying for skilled immigrant visa from India.
> 
> I had received ACS skill assessment 6 months ago, but IELTS kept me waiting till now to lodge visa application.
> 
> ...


From what I read in other forums, DIAC may consider those months that passed prior you lodge in your application. So if I am in this situation, I wouldnt worry about it.

Try to renew your passport now, you dont have to wait for your passpprt to expire prior you renew.


----------



## ujwols (Jun 30, 2011)

vernaf09 said:


> Hello guys...I am trying for skilled immigrant visa from India.
> 
> I had received ACS skill assessment 6 months ago, but IELTS kept me waiting till now to lodge visa application.
> 
> ...


Diac would consider your length of experience based on the date on which employee reference letter was issued to you. So if you could get a new reference letter on June 2012 and lodge a visa at the same time they would consider your experience till that date. It uses ACS letter just for validating your chosen skills.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

DIAC will consider as 2 others told your exp till date. I was short of 1 month for 8 years when ACS letter came but still I believe DIAC considered me 8 year and above (and I have filled so in online 176 form) category only. No issues here.

Visa lodging will require you to submit all docs (atleast mandatory like acs, ielts etc) within 28 day of lodging so don't take risk here. it might get rejected so have acs result handy when u apply.

Passport definitely you have to renew. no issues you can go ahead with old one and later before they take any decision on your visa grant, send them 1022 change of circumstances form and get it updated to new number


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

vernaf09 said:


> Hello guys...I am trying for skilled immigrant visa from India.
> 
> I had received ACS skill assessment 6 months ago, but IELTS kept me waiting till now to lodge visa application.
> 
> ...


Hello,
I am in the same situation. What was your outcome ?. Did they accepted it as 5 Yrs or they considered the experience from ACS assessment letter.
Would like to know your experience.
Thanks in advance.


----------

